# How should Resume work?



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

How should resuming a show work with the Stream? From what I can tell, a show will resume where you left off if you started it on the TiVo itself. But if you start watching a show through the Stream, and then you exit and start playing it again through the Stream, the show starts over. But if you start the show through the Stream, and watch the rest through the TiVo, it resumes fine. Are others seeing the same behavior?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream seems to pick up where ever the TiVo is paused no matter what. So if you start Streaming a program that has been partially watched on the TiVo it will start at the pause point. If you then stop the stream and restart it it will go back to the same pause point it was on when you started it before.

There is a function to cast the stream back to the TV. I haven't tried that yet, but perhaps that will reset the pause point on the TiVo ?

Dan


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

That seems weird. I hope it's just a bug and not by design. I would think it would be pretty common to start watching something on the iPad, take a break for a while, and then want to pick up where you left off on the iPad again. 

If you stop watching something on the iPad, the position you leave off is definitely marked because you can select Resume from the TiVo and it will start where you left off on the iPad.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

generaltso said:


> If you stop watching something on the iPad, the position you leave off is definitely marked because you can select Resume from the TiVo and it will start where you left off on the iPad.


What do you mean by stop watching it on the iPad? Do you mean click Done? If so that's probably similar to clicking Watch on TV. It probably sends a command to the TiVo over the network that updates the pause position. I'm guessing they don't do that in real time because there might be a case where the same show is being watched both on the iPad and the TV at the same time with both users watching a different portion of the show.

Dan


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> What do you mean by stop watching it on the iPad? Do you mean click Done?


Yes, that's what I mean. If you click Done half way through a show, you can go to the TV later and resume where you left off. However, if you want to finish watching it on the iPad without going to the TV, it will start over. Maybe it's because the TiVo gives you the option to Resume or Start From the Beginning. The iPad app only gives you a single play option.

If I start a show on the iPad, and stop for a couple of hours, I want to be able to go back to the iPad and resume where I left off. I consider that to be a pretty fundamental TiVo feature.


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

I noticed that my wife and I can watch the same show at the same time on different iPads with each of us at different points in the program. That would appear to make for a conflict in any marked pause - if that muddled statement makes any sense.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just played with it a bit and it's a bit odd. If you start watching on the TV first and then play it on the iPad it will start from the place you paused it on the TV. However if you click done and then play again on the iPad it'll restart from that same original pause point. If you click done and then start watching on the TV the TV will pick up where the iPad left off but if you pause it again and try to watch on the iPad it'll still start on that original pause point. However if you click the Watch On TV button while watching on the iPad that seems to reset the start point. If you do that and then watch on the TV for a while, then pause and start on the iPad it will restart from the point where you clicked the Watch On TV button. Something is definitely screwy with how that's working.

Dan


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I started watching a show last night on the iPad and clicked Done to stop at about 40 minutes in. I went back to finish it on the iPad a couple hours later, and it started at 40 minutes in, right where I left off. Now I'm confused because that's not the behavior I was experiencing before. I'll have to do some more testing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That wasn't what I was seeing either. Maybe there is a lag between hitting Done and when it actually updates the position on the TiVo?

Dan


----------

